# Hello from Germany



## carabus (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey,

I'm 32 year old coffee enthusiast, but also coffee beginner, from Germany with a Vibiemme Domobar, Demoka 203, Aeropress and Feldgrind.

Currently trying to get constant brewing achievements with both machines and testing a lot with different grinds etc.

At the moment I'm on holidays and sadly sick at the same time - any books recommendations (besides the Scott Rao ones which aren't available as ebooks, I will order them as printed version after the holidays)?

Thanks in advance.

Robert

Gesendet von unterwegs mit meinem One+ 3


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome - and I hope your feeling better - have a look at this preview - I've not read it but intend to get the book http://www.scottrao.com/Rao-Barista.pdf

I'm not sure if your grinder is up to the quality of your Vibiemme - might want to look at Mazzer, etc


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome Robert

I have to agree. The 50mm burrs of your grinder may be holding you back a little but in the meantime perhaps you could tell us what size basket you use with the Vibiemme?

No book recommendations from me, sorry.

Interesting phone, are you happy with it?


----------



## carabus (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey,

I use this:

https://www.tidaka.net/de/Bodenlose-Siebtraeger/Bodenloser-Siebtraeger-fuer-E-61-Bruehgruppen-und-Kompatible.html

in combination with this 14g version:

https://www.tidaka.net/de/Siebe/VST-2er-Sieb-14g.html?action_ms=1&opt_20=22

What grinder would you suggest?

I saw this one coming up for Fall 2016:

http://www.baratza.com/grinder/sette-270w/

@grumpydaddy, the phone is really good imho. The design is not outstanding but I like the overall performance of the phone.

Regards, Robert

Gesendet von unterwegs mit meinem One+ 3


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

A large number of folks here use an 18g basket. I have both 18g and 22g vst baskets in order to experiment with up dosing.

My taste buds are not very good after many years of smoking but I can tell the difference sometimes









On the subject of grinders it seems that the consensus here is the bigger the burrs the better the grind. There are a few favourites I think:

Mazzer Superjolly =64mm

Mythos = 75mm (I have this one and can recommend if you have the space)

Mazzer Major and Royal =84mm (the latter grinds at slower rpm)

Each of the above are commercial grinders so are probably available secondhand a lot cheaper than new but they can be rather big for home use.

Mahlkönig do a K30 vario which is 64mm and more pleasing to the eye and smaller as well as being on demand. It has a good reputation but I do not see them very often on the secondhand market.

There are other makes of course and bigger ones still so what it all comes down to in the end is what you need it to do and how small it must be and also how much you wish to spend.

Right at the top of the list are 2 rather expensive machines the Mahlkönig EK43 and the Compak R120 which I include just so you can see how much CAN be spent









Of course this is just my opinion. Others may have further recommendations for you


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Herzlich willkommen im Kaffe-Forum. Foren-Weisheit sagt, es kommt immer auf die Mühle an. Leg dir die beste Mühle zu, dass die Portmonee und Küche vertragen können. ;-)

Von Zuhause gesendet mit meinem Sammy Note Vier.


----------

